# Favourite film of all time???



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

What is your favourite film of all time? I don't want "oh I can't tie it down to just one", if you can't don't post :lol: .

I just want to see if there is any sort of correlation between our love for a specific type of car and a particular film.

Mine is - The Shawshank Redemption

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ferris Bueller's day off.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Snatch


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

The original Italian Job


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Life of Brian . Classic :wink:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Layer Cake.....easily.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Memphis Belle/Top Gun


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just going by the fact I have seen this film many many times... Gone in 60 seconds


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Shawshank Redemption would be up there as mine, Charlie, and I also absolutely love Top Gun too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest.


----------



## boyfie15 (Mar 23, 2009)

Shawshank without a doubt.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Bladerunner


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Gladiator 

An epic film!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Spaceballs :mrgreen:

In fact, the film is so good, I've made a smiley just for this post (slow day at work):


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

ALIENS 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Memphis Belle/Top Gun


Which is it then you are only allowed 1 tut tut :lol:

Some quality choices there, I used to class Ferris Bueller's as my top until I saw Shawshank, also The Green Mile is one I expected to crop up. Gone in 60 secs I know almost off by heart ;-)

Snatch is sheer class "dya like daaaaags" ;-), watched Layer Cake the other day great film.

The Italian Job - there is only one Rich it's a bit like the MK1 and MK2 TT situation ;-)

Good taste is prevailing - on the whole ;-)

Charlie


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

today's it once upon a time in america


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Shine


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

The Maltese Falcon


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest.


Brilliant film  Jack Nicholson was superb, but was he acting?! :wink:


----------



## Blu-iTT (Dec 2, 2006)

Brazil


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

An American Werewolf in London 8)


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm going to have to say Snatch.


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

KIDULTHOOD


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Back to the Future........

Nuff said, I win.


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge (May 27, 2008)

Withnail and I.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Carlito's way


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

Debbie does Dallas ...........oh no, wrong forum


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

nilanth said:


> Carlito's way


I watched that on Sunday afternoon. Great film... 8)


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

If I have to pick one from my top 10, then im With Malstt
Aliens
Looks fantasic for its day, and the shoe tring budget ot was made on. I bet it looks more real than Camerons latest flick due in a couple of weeks. www.Avatar-movie.co.uk looks like a cartoon..


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Twin Towns, classic film


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> Twin Towns, classic film


What's that about then?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Two towns that are twins :lol:

Charlie


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cairomac said:


> Debbie does Dallas ...........oh no, wrong forum


pfft it's 2009 you don't taht to settle for that 80's rubbish :lol: :lol:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Mine is - The Shawshank Redemption
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Charlie


I'm with you on this!
Before I even read your post my answer was Shawshank...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

A very good film but I like ones on a shore string sometimes, Green Mile...


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Chopper.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It wasn't that bad a suggestion no need to be rude :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

robokn said:


> Twin Town, classic film


Just looked this up on IMDB. Looks like I might have to hunt this down, cheers Rob 

Josh


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Cairomac said:


> Debbie does Dallas ...........oh no, wrong forum


my first thought :lol:

But on second thoughts......

Fargo


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

easy rider ( todays ! )


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Gob smaked that a film like chopper would be mentioned here!!

Its gotta be shawshank! Killer film!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Daz said:


> Fargo


Watched that a couple of weeks back on the train


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Josh it's a very funny film and will cost about £5


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Good Will Hunting, gets me every time.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

great shout! Good will hunting is a great film.

No ones mentioned Resevoir dogs yet have they?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> Gob smaked that a film like chopper would be mentioned here!!


Why?


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

robokn said:


> Josh it's a very funny film and will cost about £5


Found it for £3.46 delivered  here

http://www.selectcheaper.com/search/buy ... 59_DVD.htm

Josh


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Good Will Hunting is a legendary film - good choice

I find the only problem with films with a really clever twist or superb story is that they are always best first time round and then once you know what happens some of the magic is lost.

I also really like Ironman - watched it at the flicks and a few times on dvd ;-)

Nic's favourite is Love Actually followed in no particular order by: What Happens in Vegas, The Proposal and Drop Dead Fred ;-)

Charlie


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

porkys


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Given its 5th November, ive just watched V for Vendetta.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

green mile


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TTgreeny said:


> green mile


Boss!!!!!!

Very good film


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Good Will Hunting is a legendary film - good choice


A modern day classic - original, (written by Damon and Affleck themselves ) , superb cast / acting!!

It is so so hard to pick a 'No 1'

Saj


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry just remembered ... The Usual Suspects.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Sorry just remembered ... The Usual Suspects.


Another amazing, clever film!!!! 

Good choice!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Star Wars


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Ever seen Eraser Head? Well weird


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Malcolm.

First film that really moved me. Haven't seen it again since.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Sorry just remembered ... The Usual Suspects.


Now thats another classic, i also love true romance.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

jdn said:


> Malcolm.
> 
> First film that really moved me. Haven't seen it again since.


Didnt know there was a film about me.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

If you are a retardrd Australian tram driver with a gift for mechanical and electronic thiings duped into raiding a bank then there is!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No , just the same name then. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

To be honest I've watched one and a half films a day since I started working in York last March andthey are all starting to blend into one.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Charlie said:


> I find the only problem with films with a really clever twist or superb story is that they are always best first time round and then once you know what happens some of the magic is lost.


I think that's the key to a lot of films. My absolute favourites and ones that will endure multiple viewings are ones that don't depend on that killer twist. Much as I liked 6th Sense, for example, a second viewing holds nothing in terms of suspense.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Kell said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I find the only problem with films with a really clever twist or superb story is that they are always best first time round and then once you know what happens some of the magic is lost.
> ...


I watched that three of four times before I saw the end and found out the point of the film


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

todays " all time fav ".....
No Country For Old Men........


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Another one I like (and I'm sure Ben would appreciate this :wink: )...

Grumpy Old Men... :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

The breakfast club.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

qooqiiu said:


> The breakfast club.


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Withnail & I
The Godfather parts 1 & 2
Goodfellows
Ronin -epic car chases
Heat 

The bourne Identity - how did I miss that? One of my favourites


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm going again...

French Connection


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> The breakfast club.


just acquiring this film now,never seen it [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

the champ [smiley=bigcry.gif] what a film


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

TTgreeny said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > The breakfast club.
> ...


watched it yet?
------------------------------------------------------
Sorry charile have to brake the rules and ad...

The goonies
Tango & cash
The king of New York
Escape from Alcatraz
Rocco's gang bang reverse 2 (the finest movie of its kind :wink: )


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

"Sorry charile have to brake the rules and ad..."

LOL rules are made to be broken ;-)

Charlie


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

oh oh oh wait a minute,iv changed mine. american history x  
brilliant film.


----------



## stef030 (Aug 3, 2008)

the hunt for red october


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

The Sound of Music...WHAT?  :lol:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I loved it when Julie Andrews swore when being interviewed off camera  :lol:

Joe


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Easy one. Angels with Dirty Faces. James Cagney at his very best  You would have to prise it off my Sky Box


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

wul said:


> oh oh oh wait a minute,iv changed mine. american history x
> brilliant film.


if you changed your mind im adding rain man all time classic [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Bladerunner

"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched c-beams glitter in the dark near Tannhauser Gate. All those moments will be lost ... in time, like tears ... in rain. Time ... to die."

Classic!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Rain Man great call there mate ;-)

Charlie


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

new favourite !!!!!!!!!!...........

African Queen,,,, Bogy and Audry ,, real class,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

If we are allowed a second choice mine would be Braveheart with Mel Gibson. The story of a Scottish commoner, William Wallace, who in the movie was betrayed by his own and failed to overthrow English rule. Plenty of action including the disembowelment of Wallace by the English. The B-side of the Sound of Music :lol:.

Joe


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

2001 space odysey,, fantastic visuals


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Silence of the lambs.

The book is even better.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

TTCool said:


> If we are allowed a second choice mine would be Braveheart with Mel Gibson. The story of a Scottish commoner, William Wallace, who in the movie was betrayed by his own and failed to overthrow English rule. Plenty of action including the disembowelment of Wallace by the English. The B-side of the Sound of Music :lol:.
> 
> Joe


based ( loosley ) on a true story !!!!!!


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> Silence of the lambs.
> 
> The book is even better.


Very true.


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Falling Down - Michael Douglas & Robert Duvall


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Grahame Clayton said:


> Falling Down - Michael Douglas & Robert Duvall


Yeah thats a good'n. Michael Douglas is one of my favorite actors.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

How did i miss this thread.

mmmmm so many to choose and so many of my faves have already been posted.

How about

Jacobs Ladder
Arlington Road

Yes i do like Tim Robbins

The life of Brian is always a winner and so is Hey dude wheres my car (watched it again last night!) 
have you seen the continuum transfunctioner???

But there is a special place in my heart for Weird Science.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL Matt

Dude where's my car is seriously terd - in such a way that I love it a modern day Bill and Ted ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I ordered Midnight Express on Bluray this week and settled down and watched it this evening it did not disappoint they have done a good job on it two. Got to go down as one of the best.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Ice-Cold in Alex.

Classic! 8)

Well, it's one of my favourites. It's nigh-on impossible to pic A single film.


----------



## lazseries1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Heat (2 legends in same film absolute classic and better than casino)

Star wars (come on we all collected figures as kids , those over 30...)

Meet the parents ( jinxy pi**ing on ashes and flushing toilet)

Something obout mary (hair gel is better than wella...!)

Equiliburim (well ahead of its time and yes, i have spelt it wrong)

MATRIX (nuff said)

A.I. (speilbergs finest hour and one sad film)

One flew over cukoos nest ( as posted before and scary that this prob happens in real life....)

Shrek ( watch it over and over again with my kids)

But the best.......well one of the best imo is The Usual supects....... 

Followed by Cool hand Luke.......wanna try eating all them eggs guys!!!

Shaw shak on par as is green mile. Dam, list is endless guys.


----------

